# Didn't Let the Snow Stop Me.....



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

I had finally had enough and decided snow or no snow I was going to dig yesterday. We still have 6"-8" of snow left on the ground but I knew that the ground was probably not frozen under the snow so I went to Wally-Mart, bought some cheap waders for under $10 to protect me from the wet snow and off I went. I was right about the ground not being frozen and as soon as I shoveled the top cover of snow off, I was into some good ol' black dirt and ash. I didn't get a whole lot, and what I did get I had to work for but it sure beat sitting around the house thinking about what I was missing. Here's a group shot of the bottles I found. I will show some individual shots later in the post.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

*1st is an applied top beer with FHGW on the bottom. Here is some info on it. Kinda interesting.*
 F.H.G.W...............Frederick Heitz Glass Works, St. Louis, MO (1883-1896). This mark was incorrectly attributed by Toulouse (Bottle Makers and their Marks, 1971) to the Frederick Hampson Glass Works, Salford, Lancashire, England. Most commonly, these marks are seen on export-style beer bottles as well as on "wax sealer" fruit jars, both of which have an unmistakably characteristic American "look" about them. The wax sealers are virtually identical in appearance to typical specimens made by factories in the Midwest during the 1880s, especially at St. Louis, Louisville, Pittsburgh, and at several plants in the state of Indiana. Alice Creswick, in The Fruit Jar Works, illustrates wax sealer jars base-lettered "F.H." and "F.H.G.W.", with various mold numbers centered below the initials (similar to the way in which the bottles are marked) and she attributed them to the Federal Hill Glass Works (also known as the Baltimore Glass Works), Baltimore, Maryland. However, there is no evidence that Federal Hill ever marked any items with these initials. Furthermore, Federal Hill Glass Works did not operate past 1870 (or 1873, according to one source), which is too early for the manufacture of the type of export beer bottles which carry the FHGW marking. This type of bottle was not manufactured until approximately 1876, after Anheuser-Busch of St. Louis began the pasteurizing of beer which permitted it to be bottled and exported in large quantities throughout the U.S., and especially throughout the West. Many other breweries in St.Louis marketed competing brands that were packaged in these typically shaped bottles -- most of which were made by several glass plants located in St. Louis and the surrounding area. A recent search of the St. Louis city directories revealed that the relatively obscure plant known as the Frederick Heitz Glass Works operated in that city for about 13 years


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

It was a perfume or cologne type of day. Here's three...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

The big one in the middle is foreign. Whare is Christiania?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

The smaller one says Lundborg Perfumers and has a ground throat.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

I think that this may also be a perfume. It is very heavy glass, maybe flint glass and has a ground throat. I added a stopper that I found a while ago. It seems to fit. I also like the geometric shape to it. It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## the ham man (Feb 22, 2010)

nice finds I also went digging in the snow last saturday. I got really muddy. didn't find a whole lot. only one bottle, a milk that i needed to complete a set of three.also i got three marbles and a huge ball jar top. it doesn't fit any of my masons.not really sure what it goes to.once again nice finds love the wierd beer.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2010)

Christiania is now called Oslo, Norway.. nice digs as usual, Dan!!![]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

And finally here's a nice local medicine with a mortar and pestle design. It was the best of the 4 local medicine that I found. Like I said before, it was sure a whole lot better than sitting around the house just thinking about digging.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

I almost forgot this unimbossed 3-piece mold bottle, probably a medicine. It seems rather early and I really like the whittle.


----------



## lexdigger (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice! That beer bottle looks like an unembossed Budwieser! That little three piece mold cylindar is very similar to the ones I've dug in 60's and 70's pits. They are always crude and usually have a nice key mold or hinge mold base. Alot of them look hammered. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I was thinking that it might be an early Budwiser. Also with the amount of Baltimore beers that I have been finding in this site, I thought that it might be the Federal Hill Glass Works (also known as the Baltimore Glass Works) as described above. Although I agree that it might date to the 1870s or so, the 3 piece bottle has neither a key or hinge mold base. The bottom portion appears to have been made in a dip mold. 


> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Nice! That beer bottle looks like an unembossed Budwieser! That little three piece mold cylindar is very similar to the ones I've dug in 60's and 70's pits. They are always crude and usually have a nice key mold or hinge mold base. Alot of them look hammered. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 22, 2010)

What a cool little 3 pc mold- You'd a thought it would have been pontiled!! certainly crude enough!

 Nice dig!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2010)

> The big one in the middle is foreign. Whare is Christiania?


 
 I beleive that is Norwegian cod liver oil, not a good cologne unless you are a Cod[]

 Nice local druggist.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You may be right. Not speaking Norwegian, I just took a guess and said cologne.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice digs and local med- seems like I have never seen that one yet on auctions; the beer looks old; wonder if it had a paper label at that time.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  VA is for Diggers
> 
> Nice digs and local med- seems like I have never seen that one yet on auctions; the beer looks old; wonder if it had a paper label at that time.


 
 The beer seems older than I am used to digging in this site and that's why I thought that it might be from the Federal Hill Glass Works or Baltimore Glass works. I have found both 1880s Baltimore beer bottles plus earlier anchor whiskey flasks which were attributed to the Baltimore Glass Works in this dump. Makes me wonder because I have also found Anheiser Busch beer bottles like the Richmond, Virginia Peter Stumpf bottle there also. I have found many local medicines that I have never listed in my auctions. Many are variations of a particular known druggist while a few others are heretofore unknown, at least by me anyway. BTW, Are you going to the Baltimore Bottle Show?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2010)

> Norwegian cod liver oil


 
 They are still in business I think...
 http://www.mollers.no/index.aspx

 ...since 1854


----------



## madman (Feb 22, 2010)

KILLER FINDS ! MAN IM JEALOUS!


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Feb 22, 2010)

That Amber Stumpf is a nice find-on my wish list for several years. I will try to make it to the show. Definitely will go to the Harrisonburg one in april. More local stuff.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2010)

Iam with Mike Killer finds Dan . Nice local med .I'am gona have to get out and brave the muck and the mud after reading this .
   bill


----------



## Iowadigger64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Where are you digging or better yet where are you from I went last weekend and braved a foot of snow on the ground and found a few nothing amazing just some jamaican gingers crown top beers and whiskeys but the dig before that did real well found a couple real good early medicines, strap sided flask, pumpkin seed flask ect man was it wet under all that snow!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe we can ride together like we did last year. Kind of a long drive by oneself. Let me know what you are thinking. I sold the Stumpf at the Richmond show last year. It was a great color sort of a honey amber. Gotta catch me right after I dig something as I tend to sell 'em pretty quick.


> ORIGINAL:  VA is for Diggers
> 
> That Amber Stumpf is a nice find-on my wish list for several years. I will try to make it to the show. Definitely will go to the Harrisonburg one in april. More local stuff.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Iowadigger64
> 
> Where are you digging or better yet where are you from I went last weekend and braved a foot of snow on the ground and found a few nothing amazing just some jamaican gingers crown top beers and whiskeys but the dig before that did real well found a couple real good early medicines, strap sided flask, pumpkin seed flask ect man was it wet under all that snow!


  Don't know how you strung those photos out horizontally. Never seen that done before. I think that we have had as much, if not more snow down here in Virginia as you have had up North. Some nice finds there. You have to become pretty inventive if you want to dig in bad conditions like we've been having. Looks like you went above and beyond, which is the true sign of a serious digger. BTW, if you want to know something about someone on the forum like where they are from, just click on their screen name and you should get a brief profile.


----------



## Iowadigger64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks very new to the forum still trying to figure it out and any help is greatly appreciated. You have some real nice finds there I have a 1850s yard lined up for weekend after next I have already probed out two pits on it cant hardly wait to dig them to see what I find!


----------

